# The November Man



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Watched this a couple of nights ago.

I think I'm going to watch it again.

I really enjoyed it, Pierce Brosnan and Olga Kurylenko were brilliant.

It was nice to see Pierce in an action/spy type movie not behaving in the same way as he did when he was Bond.

He even admits he can't watch the Bond films he was in as he says they'll never be good enough, the story lines, the direction he got, the way he was told to portray Bond etc.

This shows he could have pulled off being a bad ass pretty well.






It's on Netflix, worth a watch for sure.

I'm a bit of a fan of Pierce being the first 007 agent I saw on the big screen so it's nice to see he's starting to appear in bigger movies again.

I'm looking forward to seeing No Escape.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll take a look at that on Netflix, thanks for the tip! If you like him, he is also in another film on Netflix about a group of 4 potential suicides who meet on top of a building, called A Long Way Down. Worth a look, as it has the guy out of Breaking Bad in it too.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What about Mamma Mia !!!! That was a big film. Lol. 


Gonz.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

transtek said:


> I'll take a look at that on Netflix, thanks for the tip! If you like him, he is also in another film on Netflix about a group of 4 potential suicides who meet on top of a building, called A Long Way Down. Worth a look, as it has the guy out of Breaking Bad in it too.


Yeah seen that, I liked it.

I really like The Thomas Crown Affair and The Matador, brilliant movies.



great gonzo said:


> What about Mamma Mia !!!! That was a big film. Lol.
> 
> Gonz.


Classic Stuff.


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Seconded. November Man most enjoyable.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

My wife and I watched this last night on navi x, great film will definatly watch again :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*I rather enjoyed Love Punch...*


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I thought Survivor with Pierce Brosnan was pretty good even though it got **** reviews.


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Seraphim Falls another good one, Liam Neeson also in that one.


----------

